# Electric motor bearings



## jeremyjs (Sep 22, 2010)

cts_casemod said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am looking into a bit of information about bearings to my motor.
> 
> ...


Have you tried contacting the motor manufacturer to see what they recommend?


----------



## cts_casemod (Aug 23, 2012)

jeremyjs said:


> Have you tried contacting the motor manufacturer to see what they recommend?


I am sure they would laugh If I told them the motor was to be used on a car 

*EDIT*

Contacted the bearing manufacturer instead.
They provided me with some tables with speeds and temperatre ranges so this issue is now solved.
Thanks


----------



## jeremyjs (Sep 22, 2010)

cts_casemod said:


> I am sure they would laugh If I told them the motor was to be used on a car


What would be the difference between it being in a car rather than any other somewhat dirty environment?


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

I have sealed bearings and they have the dust and rubber shield.


----------



## cts_casemod (Aug 23, 2012)

onegreenev said:


> I have sealed bearings and they have the dust and rubber shield.


 
Both types are sealed (metalic or rubber shield). 

What RPM range does your motor have?


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

5600 rpm max


----------



## Ektus (Feb 15, 2011)

What size are those bearings? I'd simply check the data sheet for the bearing at the bearing manufacturer, e.g. http://medias.ina.de

Bearings with 50mm (2") inner diameter and lip seals are rated for 5600RPM.

example: http://medias.schaeffler.de/medias/de!hp.ec.br.pr/60..-2RSR*6010-2RSR;bISVjFXqJGYg?lang=en

Regards
Ektus.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

You need a sealed bearing. How else are you going to lube the bearing?


----------



## cts_casemod (Aug 23, 2012)

onegreenev said:


> You need a sealed bearing. How else are you going to lube the bearing?


The bearings I am trying to compare are both sealed types, but they have different "sealing" properties.

I emailed the bearing anufacturer and as etkus said the rubber type should be safe up to 5000RPM


----------



## cts_casemod (Aug 23, 2012)

Ektus said:


> What size are those bearings? I'd simply check the data sheet for the bearing at the bearing manufacturer, e.g. http://medias.ina.de
> 
> Bearings with 50mm (2") inner diameter and lip seals are rated for 5600RPM.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ektus, I just got the e-mail back from the manufacturer and as you said, the big one can go up to 5000 and the smaller one up to 7000 so I am safe changing from metal to ruber seals for improved protection.


----------

